# Bum at hoga river in valley view



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

So I'm at the river fishing and decide to take a walk along the river because they brush hogged for a cpl miles. I got to an area that looked fishable so I set up and I'm casting... notice movement to my left. There was a butt naked man carrying a pair of velcro shoes climbing up the bank. He was wet so I assume he was just in the water. He didn't speak, he kept walking across the path and into a "hole" by an old bridge. I looked at my gps. I was right below where tinkers creek road ends. Very disturbing. Packed up and left. What...the....hell. Didn't catch anything. The bugs were outrageous. Anyone in the area... there's a wide cut down path for miles at this point. Want to find some new spots? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## douglacj (Apr 9, 2010)

Fish this area all the time fish where tinkers end in to the cuyahoga a lot and the cuyahoga all was up till the 82 dam...


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

That's a bummer.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

You should have got some pictures, send me the GPS I got to see this!!


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

ballast said:


> You should have got some pictures, send me the GPS I got to see this!!


Follow tinkers creek road on the map towards the river. Soon as the road ends in the woods there is a bridge. I was right there. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio said:


> That's a bummer.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yea that was a Bummer alright, a but naked bummer lol.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Umm.. Why would you want to see that ? Never mind... On second thought i DON'T wanna know. :what:

Sent from my XT555C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

trapperjon said:


> Umm.. Why would you want to see that ? Never mind... On second thought i DON'T wanna know. :what:
> 
> Sent from my XT555C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I was wondering the same. I was too busy making sure he didn't try anything goofy to take a picture. There was like 20 ft between us. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

maybe it was bear grylls.


----------



## Halliganfishin (Jun 29, 2013)

JMLaceUp said:


> I was wondering the same. I was too busy making sure he didn't try anything goofy to take a picture. There was like 20 ft between us.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Nobody wants to get robbed by a naked guy.

"This is a stickup!"


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Halliganfishin said:


> Nobody wants to get robbed by a naked guy.
> 
> "This is a stickup!"


"what kind of stickup?"


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> "what kind of stickup?"


You'll figure it out when you get older.. NO disrespect intended... Enjoy your post johnny. 

Sent from my XT555C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

i knew that, i got the joke.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

At least he wanted to get cleaned up!-but in THE Cuyahoga? ??? This a sorry situation. There are all kinds of reasons for someone to be "homeless ". At some point in our lives, any of us could be one paycheck from that ourselves! This country needs to stop throwing our tax money at illegals and start throwing some at our homeless. Of course, I suppose he could be both, homeless and illegal!?


----------



## Twin City (Feb 16, 2013)

I have run into nude sunbathers several times.They probably thought they were safe where they were until I showed up with my fishing rod LOL. Said sorry didn't know you were here and moved on.I guess they were enjoying nature.No big deal.They weren't trying to expose themselves to me.


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

I know it was just as much a suprise to him as it was me I just didn't know they were in that area. Most homeless stick around areas with SOME resources. Unless he was just a strange naked guy that lived across the street.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

Twin City said:


> I have run into nude sunbathers several times.They probably thought they were safe where they were until I showed up with my fishing rod LOL. Said sorry didn't know you were here and moved on.I guess they were enjoying nature.No big deal.They weren't trying to expose themselves to me.


That would be awesome! Hot chicks sunbathing nude....... Sounds like a certain type of movie scenario coming together...........

But not with my luck!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> maybe it was bear grylls.


Naaa, it was Buck Naked.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

You didn't say anything about 20ft, IV never lol so hard in my life!!!


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

That's a little sarcasm boys, if I wanted to see a bum wash in the hoga I throw one a quarter!!!


----------



## Bantam3x (Sep 12, 2010)

Sad to see homeless. Week or so ago did see a few set up between Hudson dr. bridge and river front on the north shore/cliffs. Didn't even look like they had a fishing pole.


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

sounds like a new version of naked and afraid. lol


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Jeez. Gettin' so I can't even take a bath in the crik anymore....


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

Sounds like the story happened in Cambridge, not Valley View.


----------

